# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة :ودمع لا يكفكف يا حماة

## أبوعبيدة الغريب

سلام  من  صبا   بردى   أرق   ***   ودمع  لا  يكفكف  ياحماة ومعذرة    اليراعة والقوافي   ***   جلال الرزء  عن  وصف يدق وذكرى  عن   خواطرها   لقلبي   ***   إليك    تلفت    أبدا     وخفق وبي  مما  رمتك   به   الليالي   ***   جراحات لها  في  القلب عمق دخلتك  والأصيل   له ائتلاق   ***   ووجهك ضاحك القسمات  طلق وتحت  جنانك  العاصيُّ   يجري   ***   وملء   رباك   أوراق وورق تكاد   لروعة   الأحداث   فيها   ***   تخال من الخرافة  وهي صدق ألست  الشام   للإسلام   ظئرا   ***   ومرضعة   الأبوة    لاتعق صلاح الدين  تاجك  لم يجمل   ***   ولم  يوسم  بأزين  منه فرق رباع  الخلد  ويحك  ما دهاها   ***   أحق    أنها    درست أحق وأين دمى المقاصر من حجال   ***   مهتكة      وأستارتشق برزن وفي  نواحي  الأيك نار   ***   وخلف   الأيك    أفراخ    تزق إذا  رمن  السلامة  من  طريق   ***   أتت  من  دونه  للموت طرق بليل      للقذائف والمنايا   ***   وراء  سمائه  خطف وصعق إذا عصف  الحديد  احمر  أفق   ***   على   جنباته   واسود أفق سلي من راع غيدك  بعد وهن   ***   أبين   فؤاده   والصخر فرق وللمستكبرين    وإن ألانوا   ***   قلوب   كالحجارة    لاترق رماك  بطيشه كَلِب حقير    ***   أخو  حرب  به  صلف وحمق إذاما    جاءه    طلاب    حق   ***   يقول  عصابة دُسُّوا وشَقوا دم    الثوار    يعرفه بَشَار  ***   ويعلم    أنه     نوروحق جرى  في  أرضها  فيه حياة   ***   كمنهل  السماء   وفيه رزق بلاد    مات    فتيتها لتحيا   ***   وزالوا   دون   قومهم    ليبقوا وحررت  الشعوب  على   قناها   ***   فكيف   على   قناها تسترق بني  سورية  اطرحوا   الأماني   ***   وألقوا   عنكم   الأحلام    ألقوا فمن خدع السياسة  أن تغروا   ***   بألقاب   الإمارة    وهي    رق وكم  صيد  بدا  لك  من ذليل   ***   كما مالت من المصلوب عنق فتوق الملك تحدث  ثم تمضي   ***   ولا   يمضي   لمختلفين   فتق نصحت  ونحن  مختلفون دارا   ***   ولكن  كلنا  في   الهم شرق ويجمعنا   إذا   اختلفت بلاد   ***   بيان   غير   مختلف    ونطق وقفتم  بين   موت   أو   حياة   ***   فإن رمتم  نعيم  الدهرفاشقوا وللأوطان  في   دم   كل   حر   ***   يد   سلفت   ودين مستحق ومن  يسقى  ويشرب   بالمنايا   ***   إذا الأحرار  لم  يسقواويسقوا ولا  يبني  الممالك كالضحايا   ***   ولا  يدني  الحقوق  ولايحق ففي   القتلى   لأجيال حياة   ***   وفي الأسرى  فدى  لهم  وعتق وللحرية      الحمراء      باب   ***   بكل    يد    مضرجة يدق جزاكم ذو الجلال  بنيَّ  حمص   ***   ونعمان وريف من دمشق نصرتم   يوم   محنتنا    بدرعا  ***   وكل  أخ  بنصر   أخيه حق وما  كانت  عامود  قبيل   شر   ***   وإن  أخذوا  بما  لم يستحقوا ولكن ذادة    وقراة ضيف   ***   كينبوع  الصفا  خشنوا ورقوا لكل    لبوءة    ولكل شبل   ***   نضال   دون   غايته ورشق

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

ألست الشام للإسلام ظئرا *** ومرضعة الأبوة لاتعق

بلى والله


بارك الله فيكم

----------

